# Denamarin



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

so i have to give mimi half a tablet every day on an empty stomache. How am is supposed to give this to her with out being able to hide it in food. I tried shoving it in her and giving her the option to eat it that didnt work to well Any suggestions?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Open her mouth with one hand, and stick the pill at the back of her throat with your finger. Hold her mouth closed, and she will swallow. :wink:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I do what T says & rub their throat to help the swallowing process plus I say swallow & praise when they do so it's not such a battle & that seems to work.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

That is what I have to do with Zoey sometimes is Shove all the way to the back of her throat, then hold her mouth closed, then rubbing on throat or blowing in face makes her swallow...even then though she will still spit some pills out. Not fun at all when you can hide it in a treat. Zoey loves Braunschweiger for her normal pills


----------



## Colee (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks guys i will try that, its always a battle getting her to open her mouth


----------

